# OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug



## Nicko1998 (11 Januar 2011)

Abofallen im Internet werden als Betrug geahndet – OLG Frankfurt löst Vollzugsdefizit in der Rechtsprechung auf

Hier die Pressemitteilung


----------



## technofreak (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*

Die ministerielle "Knöpfchen" Lösung, zu der die VZetten und Medien  so begeistert Hurra schreien,
 kriegt auch ihre Watsche ab 


> Der im Oktober 2010 veröffentlichte Gesetzentwurf des Bundesministeriums für Justiz
> (BMJ) sieht eine sogenannte Button-Lösung vor, wonach Verbraucher ausdrücklich auf
> mögliche Kosten von Onlineangeboten hingewiesen werden und diese per Mausklick
> bestätigen müssen. Das ermöglicht aber auch keine bessere Verfolgung der Betreiber
> ...



Problem wird sein, alle Stas von ihrer Verweigerungshaltung abzubringen...


----------



## Teleton (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*

Ist da beim OLG jemand auf die Idee gekommen mal die zufriedenen Kunden zu zählen, die in Kenntnis der Preise bewußt einen Vertrag eingegangen sind?


----------



## technofreak (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*

Bis drei zählen können  reicht vermutlich mehr als nötig...


----------



## bernhard (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*

Das könnte die auffällige Ruhe bei der "Neukundengewinnung", speziell mit Google-Adwords-Leimrutenfallen, für fast alle bekannten Betrügerbanden erklären.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*



bernhard schrieb:


> Das könnte die auffällige Ruhe bei der "Neukundengewinnung", speziell mit Google-Adwords-Leimrutenfallen, für fast alle bekannten Betrügerbanden erklären.


...auch ja! Ich vermute mal, dass sich die ganze Branche jetzt in die Angebote übers mobile Internet her macht. Da hat man wieder starke Partner an der Seite und muss sich z. B. nicht mit den eigenen Inkassoplagen plagen.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*



bernhard schrieb:


> Das könnte die auffällige Ruhe bei der "Neukundengewinnung", speziell mit Google-Adwords-Leimrutenfallen, für fast alle bekannten Betrügerbanden erklären.


War mir auch schon seit einiger Zeit aufgefallen, dass z.B.  Suche nach open office völlig 
abofallenadsensefrei ist. 

Dies dürfte der klassischen Nutzlosabofalle den Todesstoss versetzen. Einige unbelehrbare 
werden sicher noch etwas brauchen, bis sie  kapiert haben, dass die Hype vorbei ist. 

Solange die völlige Straffreiheit garantiert war, ließ sich über  fünf Jahre lang ungestört abzocken.  
Diese "goldenen Zeiten" sind jetzt wohl hoffentlich vorbei.


----------



## technofreak (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*

Justiz schärft Waffen gegen Abo-Fallen im Internet - Service - sueddeutsche.de
http://www.schaumburger-zeitung.de/...egen-Abo-Fallen-im-Internet-_arid,300214.html
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,2340719_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4288.html


> Justiz schärft Waffen gegen Abo-Fallen im Internet


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*

....und es rauscht weiter im Blätterwald!


----------



## dvill (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*

Mit der damaligen bequemen Einstellungsverfügung hatte sich der Rechtsstaat selbst zum Büttel organisierten Banditentums degradiert.

Gut, wenn das nun korrigierbar ist.

Hoffentlich werden die anderen Verfahren, für deren Einstellung der nun korrigierte Beschluss als Abschreibevorlage gedient hat, ebenfalls im neuen Lichte wieder in Gang gesetzt.


----------



## dvill (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*

Noch ist nix: http://www.zivilurteile.de/kategorien/strafrecht/

Na, warten wir eben noch ...


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*



dvill schrieb:


> zivilurteile
> 
> Na, warten wir eben noch ...


Womöglich kann das aber länger dauern. Das war doch nur ein Beschluss des OLG, kein Urteil! Oder täusche ich mich da?  Auf der Suche nach einem Aktenzeichen, wird nur an an wenigen Stellen eines angeführt. Ob das aber das richtige ist, erschließt sich mir derzeit nicht.


			
				Domaingott schrieb:
			
		

> Der 1. Strafsenats des Oberlandesgerichts _Frankfurt_ am Main hat mit Beschluss vom 17.12.2010 - 1 Ws 29/09


----------



## technofreak (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*

heise war auch schon mal schneller...
*12.01.2011 09:00* heise online - Justiz schärft Waffen gegen Abo-Fallen im Internet

gute Frage >> WurdederFrankfurterGeneralstaatsanwaltentsorgt? | JustizschärftWaffengegenAbo-Falleni... | News-Foren


----------



## ALBERTO (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*

Grias`s euch aus München.Ich erhielt heute eine Rechnung von den "Seychellen".
Mit Widerruf und Widerspruch nichts zu machen.Email kam nicht an (return to sender).Aufgrund der Info auf Euren Seiten bin ich zuversichtlich,ich habe vieles gelesen.Sind im Hintergrund wirklich Juristen tätig?Die wissen,wie all dies abläuft?
Ich danke Euch für weitere Infos.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:58:36 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:52:58 ----------

Grias`s Euch aus München.
Heute erhielt ich eine Rechnung von den "Seychellen".Widerruf und Widerspruch ohne Erfolg.Ich vertraue auf diese Seiten.http://forum.computerbetrug.de/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Hippo (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*

Guck mal so beim Querlesen auf die Herrschaften die zwischen 4 und 5-stellige Beitragszahlen haben ...
Du bist hier in das vermutlich bestinformierteste Forum zum Thema Computerbetrug geraten ...
Auch Lob und ein bißchen Werbung auch für die Spezialisten von Antispam.de.
Dort findest Du die Informationen zu Spam und die Abwehr davon
Die beiden Foren sehen sich als Ergänzung und nicht wie so oft als Feinde im Internet.


----------



## ALBERTO (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*



Hippo schrieb:


> Guck mal so beim Querlesen auf die Herrschaften die zwischen 4 und 5-stellige Beitragszahlen haben ...
> Du bist hier in das vermutlich bestinformierteste Forum zum Thema Computerbetrug geraten ...
> Auch Lob und ein bißchen Werbung auch für die Spezialisten von Antispam.de.
> Dort findest Du die Informationen zu Spam und die Abwehr davon
> Die beiden Foren sehen sich als Ergänzung und nicht wie so oft als Feinde im Internet.


Danke Hippo für Deine Zuwendung. Bis demnächst.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*



Hippo schrieb:


> Du bist hier in das vermutlich bestinformierteste  Forum zum Thema Computerbetrug geraten ...


...wo er womöglich Recht hat


ALBERTO schrieb:


> Ich erhielt heute eine Rechnung von den "Seychellen".


..dann bist du hier aber womöglich im falschen Thread. Gucke mal dort rein: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ownloads-net-auf-kundenfang-9.html#post329764


----------



## technofreak (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*

haufe.de


> Ein konkretes Urteil gegen die Betreiber wurde jedoch noch nicht gefällt. Das OLG hatte lediglich die Fälle im Detail bewertet und zurück an die Vorinstanz überwiesen,* die es zuvor abgelehnt hatte, diese Fälle überhaupt zu verhandeln.*
> 
> Von dem jetzigen Beschluss erhoffen sich Verbraucherschützer eine abschreckende Wirkung auf Abofallen-Betreiber, denen damit bei einer Verurteilung wegen gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs eine Haftstrafe von mindestens sechs Monaten droht.


http://www.silicon.de/technologie/s...00/urteil_erschwert_abofallen_im_internet.htm


> "Da der Sachverhalt im Wesentlichen unstreitig ist, wird es aller Voraussicht nach zu einer Verurteilung kommen", kommentiert FPS-Anwalt H.  H. H. ist zudem zuversichtlich, dass sich das Problem der Abo-Fallen damit nun endlich wirksam angehen lasse. "Die Verbraucherschützer haben eine Klage nach der anderen gewonnen, ohne dass der allgemein beklagte Missstand auch nur annähernd behoben werden konnte", erklärt Hansen.
> 
> Mit dem neuen Urteil hofft der Anwalt nun auf eine Wende. Zur strafrechtlichen Verfolgung der Betreiber solcher Abo-Fallen sieht der Jurist und Autor keine Alternative.


http://www.crn.de/service/recht/artikel-88185.html


> Nachdem sich Gesetzgeber und Ermittlungsbehörden in Sachen Abo-Fallen im Internet bisher nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert haben,


So kann man das mit Fug und Recht nennen...


----------



## Teleton (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*

Hier gibt es den Volltext der Entscheidung:

Hessenrecht Landesrechtsprechungsdatenbank Entscheidungen der hessischen Gerichte LG Frankfurt 23. Zivilkammer | 2-23 O 385/09, 2/23 O 385/09 | Urteil | Langtext vorhanden


----------



## Newborn (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*

Interessante Meldung, nun frag ich mich als Laie, handelt es sich nun  rückwirkend bei allen Abofallen ebenfalls um Betrug, oder nur bei denen,  die ab Wirkung des Gerichtsurteils im Web zur Verfügung gestellt  werden.

 Könnte dann nicht, wenn das erstere der Fall ist, sofort jede Mahnung mit 100% Erfolg zur Anzeige gebracht werden?

 Könnten wir hier nicht einen allgemeingültigen Text aufsetzen, der auf  diese Urteil verweist, und damit katgorisch alle Forderungen 0 und  Nichtig machen, in etwa: 
"Da der Hinweis auf ein kostenpflichtiges  Angebot durch kleingedruckten, oder verblasstem Text, nicht deutlich  gemacht wurde, handelt(e) es sich im Sinne des Beschlusses vom 1.  Strafsenat, OLG Frankfurt vom 17.12.2010 Aktenzeichen 1 Ws 29/09 um  Betrug."
Sollten vor diesem Hintergrund weitere Mahnungen zur  Zahlungsaufforderungen postalisch, per email oder telefonisch an mich  gerichtet werden, so werde ich diesen Vorgang als Fortführung des  Betrugs im Sinne des o.g. Beschlusses zur Anzeige bringen".


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*



Newborn schrieb:


> Könnten wir hier nicht einen allgemeingültigen Text aufsetzen, der auf  diese Urteil verweist,


Es ist kein Urteil. > haufe.de


> Das Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt hat mit einem neuen *Beschluss* den juristischen Druck auf die Betreiber von Abo-Fallen im Web erhöht und derartige Angebote als gewerbsmäßigen Betrug eingestuft.


Ein Urteil steht bisher aus.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*



Newborn schrieb:


> Interessante Meldung, nun frag ich mich als Laie, handelt es sich nun  rückwirkend bei allen Abofallen ebenfalls um Betrug, oder nur bei denen,  die ab Wirkung des Gerichtsurteils im Web zur Verfügung gestellt  werden.


Wie bereits geschrieben handelt es sich zunächst "nur" um einen Beschluss. Und der ändert ja nicht die Gesetzeslage, sondern legt diese anders aus. Insofern müssten dann auch bei Abofallen, die vor Fassung des Beschlusses aktiv waren, die Verfahren wieder aufgenommen werden.

Wem aktuell Rechnungen ins Haus flattern, der kann dann zweierlei tun:
Einmal eben mit einer Strafanzeige reagieren und zum anderen die Bank anschreiben und ihr unter Hinweis auf den OLG-Beschluss mitteilen, dass sie gegenwärtig Betrügern mit der Bereitstellung eines Kontos in der Beutesicherungsphase behilflich ist. Da sollten bei den Instituten eigentlich alle Alarmglocken an gehen.


----------



## Newborn (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*

An wen könnte ich dann wohl schreiben von der Deutschen Bank?


----------



## Goblin (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*

Edit


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*

Deutsche Bank - Impressum

Eventuell reinschreiben, dass eine Kopie an die BaFin geht. Vielleicht erhöht das die Lust angemessen zu reagieren...


----------



## Newborn (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*

Daß es die Deutsche Bank ist habe ich ja vorher geschrieben, ich meine, ob es da einen speziellen Kontakt für solche Anzeigen gibt.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:59:49 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:56:10 ----------

Ahh - Danke, vielleicht kann man es (als Kopie) auch direkt hier eintragen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*



Newborn schrieb:


> An wen könnte ich dann wohl schreiben von der Deutschen Bank?


Das Schreiben würde ich direkt an den Vorstand richten.


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*



Newborn schrieb:


> ....handelt es sich nun  rückwirkend bei allen Abofallen ebenfalls um Betrug, oder nur bei denen,  die ab Wirkung des Gerichtsurteils im Web zur Verfügung gestellt  werden.


Beides ist nicht richtig.

Neben der Signalwirkung, die der Beschluss im Internet und an Stammtischen ausgelöst hat, geht es hier nur um die Gestaltung des Layouts eines hessischen Anbieters. Vor allem steht auf dem Prüfstand, ob es Betrug ist, wenn der Preis nur im scrollbaren Bereich bei gängiger Bildschirmauflösung angezeigt wird, obwohl im Empfängerhorizont des Nutzers bis dahin alle notwendigen Informationen im sichtbaren Bereich mitgeteilt wurden. Es geht um die "alten" Seiten, wie Genialogie.de, bei denen der Nutzer keine Veranlassung dazu hatte, weiter nach unten, unterhalb des Anmeldebutton, zu scrollen.
Seiten, bei denen die Preisangabe mehr oder weniger sichtbar im Bildschirmbereich des Anmeldefensters angebracht war, sind von dem Beschluss und den zu erwartenden Entscheidungen des LG Frankfurt nicht betroffen und auch keine anderen Anbieter.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*



Reducal schrieb:


> . Es geht um die "alten" Seiten, wie Genialogie.de, bei denen der Nutzer keine Veranlassung dazu hatte, weiter nach unten, unterhalb des Anmeldebutton, zu scrollen.


Dann brauchen sich die progressiven Nutzlosen  doch eigentlich gar keine 
Sorgen zu machen. Bis   das Wissen  über die  "neuen" Techniken wie z.B.  
Landingpages und dass Webseiten nicht in Granit gemeißelt sind,  auch in  Justizkreise
 durchgedrungen ist, werden vermutlich  noch mal fünf Jahre vergehen...


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen sind Betrug*

...das Thema wird vermutlich nie aufgegriffen werden, da nachträglich zumeist nicht nachweisbar. Es gibt Ausnahmen, doch die fallen ja bekanntlich sehr schnell auf, wie z. B. mein spezieller Freund Alex: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/57334-download-basic-de-2.html#post274398


----------

